# Anyone have info on RBBgear?



## Jscs94 (Feb 6, 2016)

Has anyone used or know anything about RBBgear? Just wondering if it's legit or stay away from?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2016)

Stay way the hell away. He had a customer complain and the dude threatened to turn over customer info to LE. He hangs on boards with the owner and staff are for sale and negative reviews can be deleted.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stay way the hell away. He had a customer complain and the dude threatened to turn over customer info to LE. He hangs on boards with the owner and staff are for sale and negative reviews can be deleted.



Good to know..this board rocks. Really don't like just giving my $$$ away. Thank you PillarofBalance


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stay way the hell away. He had a customer complain and the dude threatened to turn over customer info to LE. .



That's the shittiest thing I've ever heard


----------



## Juiceboy (Jul 30, 2016)

Been a customer of RBB gear for 7 years and have never lost a single order. Their gear is legit and they have never screwed me on a single order. I have no reason to lie, I am a customer for life of RBB, they will make it right in the end. I highly recommend their PUREGEAR product.


----------

